# Couldn't find, "u know when ur a soapmaker" thread



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

I couldn't find the thread, if it exists...

but I knew I was way too deep into soapmaking when I drove down to the airport, saw a sign that said "I-95 SB" and I pondered "I-95 stick-blend?"

before I realized it was I-95 SOUTH-BOUND


----------



## Galavanting Gifts (Jun 21, 2009)

rofl oh tht is sooooooo funny.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 21, 2009)

I recently said "no" to an extra hour and a half of work on my library schedule because it fell on my day off and that is my designated errand running/soaping day!!    

Jude


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 21, 2009)

..


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2009)

That is soooo funny .

I am with you artisan coffee and making soap makes the world go around.


Kitn


----------



## carebear (Jun 22, 2009)

you probably saw that thread over at the Dish


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

No carebear we did have our very own SMF thread .


----------



## carebear (Jun 22, 2009)

Thanks kitn for clarifying.  You are a doll.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

It appears to have vanished    hmmm


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 22, 2009)

I remember it too!


----------



## carebear (Jun 22, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> It appears to have vanished    hmmm


maybe you saw it there too


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope , honest we did have one , we really , really did  :?  :shock:  :cry: 
Can I get another witness over here , stat :wink:
Kitn


----------



## ChrissyB (Jun 23, 2009)

coffee and soaping!!! Hmm paradise!!
Just don't pick up and drink from the wrong container!


----------



## heyjude (Jun 23, 2009)

I think we might be thinking of the old post of  Chrissy's "you know you're a soaping addict when" which was posted on May 23rd. I don't know how to do a direct link or I would!!    

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I am going to try to find it , yet again.

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

here we go, thanks heyjude 

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... oap+addict

Kitn


----------



## heyjude (Jun 23, 2009)

You're welcome, Kitn.  It was driving me crazy not being able to find it.  

BTW - how did you put that link there? Did you paste it from the topic heading??

Jude


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

Yep, just right click the link at the top of your monitor ,it will start with http etc  and then right click again to paste it where you want it.

HTH

kitn


----------

